# Old Norwegian cargo-vessel.



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

I am looking for info of an old Norwegian cargo-vessel.
For many years her name was "Vestfold 1".
She had a Detroit Diesel V16 that made her do 12,5 knots. She could load about 340 tons of sand. 
She was sold in october 1992 to Rotterdam, and her name then was "Hamnfjell". She was then sold from Rotterdam to Singapore.
At the end of the 1990`s she was observed by Norwegian cruiselinecrew in Miami where she was said to be in arrest by the US Coastguard (my mails to them have not given results) for drugsmuggling...


Have anyone seen this ship? Does anyone know what has happened to her?


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the site.
Trygve posted to http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,2638,3663#msg-3663 on November 10, 2002 about SVARTEN, being a norwegian barge from 52 to 12.56. "The barge SVARTEN got her life extended in 55-56 when she was rebuilt as freighter VESTFOLD I at Husø Verft & Mek. Verksted. Traded as late as 92 ( as HAMNFJELL since 8.90 ). I saw her in the fall of 92 when she was laying for sale at a small slipway near Haugesund, Norway. 5.10.92 she was sold to Tartan Arrow ltd, London, -and shortly after on to Irish buyers, and then to buyers in Rotterdam ( while on her way to Ireland..). The intention was to take her to Singapore and rebuild her into a yatch, but the last thing I heard she was laying in arrest in Gibraltar.

Her fate after she was sold from Norway in 92 is a bit unclear to me and corrections/comments would be appreciated.."

Miramar Ship Index as the Svarten Id No. 49418 built 1928, 298 tons, Subsequent History: VESTFOLD I - 90 HAMNFJELL
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/236817

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

surfaceblow said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Trygve posted to http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,2638,3663#msg-3663 on November 10, 2002 about SVARTEN, being a norwegian barge from 52 to 12.56. "The barge SVARTEN got her life extended in 55-56 when she was rebuilt as freighter VESTFOLD I at Husø Verft & Mek. Verksted. Traded as late as 92 ( as HAMNFJELL since 8.90 ). I saw her in the fall of 92 when she was laying for sale at a small slipway near Haugesund, Norway. 5.10.92 she was sold to Tartan Arrow ltd, London, -and shortly after on to Irish buyers, and then to buyers in Rotterdam ( while on her way to Ireland..). The intention was to take her to Singapore and rebuild her into a yatch, but the last thing I heard she was laying in arrest in Gibraltar.
> 
> Her fate after she was sold from Norway in 92 is a bit unclear to me and corrections/comments would be appreciated.."
> ...




Thanks! 
Every bit of info helps. I grew up with this ship as she traveled the coast where I lived. She was often docked 200-300 meters below our house, so I have spent countless hours studying her in my childhood....


----------



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

More info i got about the ship:
It was sold to Tartan Arrow Ltd., London in Oct. 1992 and immediately sold to Mianda Ltd.
It was reregistered in Panama with callsign HP7033.
The ship is said to have been in Colombia and was persecuted and arrested by the US Coastguard and was kept in detention in Miami.
It had supposedly 116 tons of marihuana onboard when arrested...


----------



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

Info from the shiplist:
http://www.ship-info.com/prog/skip.asp?id=6511142

It looks like she still was "alive" in 2004...


----------



## Stud Baker (Sep 6, 2009)

I was in the library today and found a book with a picture of "Vestfold 1".
My scanner did not work, offcourse, so I had to photograph it with my phone...
The picture is taken in 1988, during repairs in Sandnessjøen, Norway.
Its amazing how difficult it is to find out more about this ship.
Both U.S. Coastguard and the Panama Register does not answer my e-mails...(Cloud)


----------



## Wkurtis1950 (Aug 17, 2021)

Stud Baker said:


> I am looking for info of an old Norwegian cargo-vessel.
> For many years her name was "Vestfold 1".
> She had a Detroit Diesel V16 that made her do 12,5 knots. She could load about 340 tons of sand.
> She was sold in october 1992 to Rotterdam, and her name then was "Hamnfjell". She was then sold from Rotterdam to Singapore.
> ...


----------



## Wkurtis1950 (Aug 17, 2021)

M/S *Vestfold 1.







*


----------

